# lazy or sick jack dempsey



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

my jack dempsey is being lazy and swimming at a tilt of 10 degrees to the right. but she keeps on laying eggs as well. she is not acting like she will die or floating, she just stays at the same spot and follows me and watches me the whole time im in my room. she is not swimming around as much and is not eating in the past 2 days. I was wondering if she is sick or having depression from unfertilized eggs? or ammonia levels?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Could very well be all of the above. Are your ammonia levels high? Give her a water change.


----------

